# Börgerende suche Tipps ???



## Ennos (13. August 2006)

Fahre am 10.Sept. nach Börgerende 250m vom Strand und suche Tipps zum Angeln. Ausrüstung, günstige Fangzeiten und Orte,interessante Fische, Köder ist ganz wichtig.
Meine Ausrüstung ist mehr auf Stausee ausgerichtet. Also paar gute Ruten und auch normale Rollen für Hecht, Aal und Zander bis 1m Länge.


----------



## Rosi (13. August 2006)

*AW: Börgerende suche Tipps ???*

herzlich willkommen!
orte? einfach 250m geradeaus, schon bist du im brandungsangelgebiet. fangzeiten? dämmerung und nacht. 
einen stausee haben wir hier nicht. 
stell dich doch auf salzwasser ein, süßwasser hast du zu hause
du kannst brandungsangeln oder in der brandung spinnangeln. hier schwimmt hauptsächlich dorsch und flunder, vielleicht noch der letzte hornhecht. die meerforelle hat schonzeit.
köder sind meist wattwurm, seeringelwurm oder heringsfetzen.


----------



## Ennos (14. August 2006)

*AW: Börgerende suche Tipps ???*

Also: Orte meinte ich das z.Bsp. der Einlauf des C.Sees sehr vielversprechend sein soll Regenbogenforelle.
Umstellen auf Salzwasser ? Hä.
Ich wollte eigendlich nur wissen ob ich anderes Angelgerät brauche und wo und wieweit ich auswerfen muss oder was für Haken oder Grundblei und was für Schnur oder welcher Bissanzeiger. Kann man mit Köderfisch angeln oder nicht lohnenswert ?Wo bekomme ich Köder zu kaufen. 

Danke trotzdem erstmal.


----------



## Rosi (14. August 2006)

*AW: Börgerende suche Tipps ???*

regenbogenforellen findest du hier nicht. der conventer see hat keinen richtigen einlauf zur ostsee, weil der wasserspiegel vom see 20cm unter dem wasserspiegel der ostsee liegt. das ist also eher ein auslauf.

umstellung auf salzwasser: z.b.
bissanzeiger kannst du vergessen, denn hier sind wellen und das dingen piept ununterbrochen.
glöckchenkram kannst du in der brandung nicht hören. es sei denn, es ist nur ganz wenig brandung.
köderfische verwendet hier niemand, wozu auch, die dorsche fressen lieber wattwürmer.
zu kaufen gibt es die würmer z.b.im angelladen in bad doberan.
die montage kannst du sehr gut auf der seite vom meeresangler schwerin sehen.


----------



## Ennos (14. August 2006)

*AW: Börgerende suche Tipps ???*

Das hilft mir schon weiter. Obwohl der Systembau für 2 Wochen wo ich ab und zu angele doch zu kompliziert wird. Geht das nicht auch ganz einfach mit einem normalen Patanostersystem ohne Perlen oder sowas einzubinden. Muss ja dafür auch alles gekauft werden.Was auch noch wichtig wäre ist eine kostenlose Alternative für ein Brandungsdreibein.


----------



## Rosi (14. August 2006)

*AW: Börgerende suche Tipps ???*

tja, was ist ein normales paternostersystem? klar geht es auch ohne perlen, nur schnur und haken. wenn hungriger fisch da ist, beißt der auf alles, wenn.
es geht auch ohne alles, oder statt perle einen coladosenverschluß oder einen durchbohrten bierflaschenverschluß. wirft sich aber nicht so gut.
ein brandungsdreibein kannst du gut ersetzen durch astgabeln, oder die normalo rutenhalter, welche in den boden gesteckt werden. hauptsache das ganze bleibt stehen.

was hast du denn für ruten?


----------



## Ennos (15. August 2006)

*AW: Börgerende suche Tipps ???*

Also kann ich da einfallsreich sein, Hauptsache es verdreht sich nichts.
Haken habe ich halt zur Verfügung für Karpfen , Hecht , Zander, Aal usw. Was nimmt man da am besten ?Oder lohnt sich hier der Kauf ? 
Ruten habe ich :
Teleskop: 3,80m 80-100g; 2,80m 100-200g;2,80m 80-100g;2,70m 40-80g;+ 2 Kleine
Steckrute: 3 Kleine

Alles mit Unirollen.

So zwei Plastehülsen mit Metallhering habe ich zum Boden einstecken. Kann man doch bestimmt auch die Heringe verlängern wegen dem lockeren Ostseesand oder reichen die Normalos?

Wie weit muss ich auswerfen ?


----------



## Benni (15. August 2006)

*AW: Börgerende suche Tipps ???*

Hey Ennos,die Ruten sind natürlich nicht optimal zum Brandungsangeln,denn man verwendet eigendlich 3,9 - 4,25 m Ruten mit Wurfgewicht zwischen 100-250 g.
Aber beim letzten Brandungsangeln,hat ein Kumpel mit "Standartruten" ähnlich viel gefangen wie wir.Du kannst oder solltest die Ruten halt nicht so arg überbelasten.Die Rollen sollten eigendlich recht groß und stabil sein,aber wenn du mit dem Wurfgewicht nicht übertreibst,sollte es gehen,aber sie werden leiden.
Für so ne Aktion würde ich mir einfach einige verschiedene fertige Brandungsvorfächer kaufen,dann haste die richtigen Haken drann.
Bei der Weite solltest du ausprobieren,eine näher eine weiter,auch ruhig mal volle pulle.
Ein guter Rutenhalter ist zb.ein  Meterstück PE Rohr ( Kanalrohr) ausm Baumarkt 50 mm Durchm. Wenn du es schräg anschneidest,bekommst du es wunderbar in den Sand.
Dann mal viel Petri.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Börgerende suche Tipps ???*

Mit deiner 3,80m 80-100g Rute könntest Du gerade so hinkommen. Wirst sie aber doch etwas überbleien, so bis sicher 150g, müssen.
Die kürzeren Ruten werden dir nicht viel nützen. Zum Spinnfischen vielleicht die 2,70m 40-80g.

Als Haken nimmst Du am besten langschenklige Aalhaken.

Bei den Rutenhaltern MUSST du die Erdspieße auf alle Fälle verlängern. Im lockeren Sand halten die normalen Dinger die Du da hast nie im Leben.

Brandungsvorfächer kannst Du in jedem Angelgeschäft fertig kaufen, die sind zwar nicht immer das optimale...aber immernoch besser als irgend ein wild zusammengetüdelter Kram.


----------



## Rosi (15. August 2006)

*AW: Börgerende suche Tipps ???*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Bei den Rutenhaltern MUSST du die Erdspieße auf alle Fälle verlängern. Im lockeren Sand halten die normalen Dinger die Du da hast nie im Leben.


stimmt, vor allem, weil dort überwiegend steinstrand ist. du suchst dir also einen großen stein, drehst deinen rutenhalter rein, so gut es geht, lehnst ihn gegen den stein und befestigst das ganze mit weiteren großen steinen aus der umgebung.

deine ruten kannst du auf der seebrücke gut verwenden und bei wenig brandung. 

vom strand aus versuche kurz hinter die buhnen zu werfen, es sind etwa 70m, dort hast du so um 3m tiefe.


----------



## Rosi (15. August 2006)

*AW: Börgerende suche Tipps ???*



Benni schrieb:


> Ein guter Rutenhalter ist zb.ein  Meterstück PE Rohr ( Kanalrohr) ausm Baumarkt 50 mm Durchm. Wenn du es schräg anschneidest,bekommst du es wunderbar in den Sand.
> Dann mal viel Petri.


diese idee finde ich sehr sinnvoll, das machen viele urlauber so.#6


----------



## Ennos (16. August 2006)

*AW: Börgerende suche Tipps ???*

Finde Eure Tpps ganz doll und werde mich bemühen mich nicht zu blamieren.|bla:
Werde mich dann nach dem Urlaub wieder melden.
Bedanke mich erstmal bei allen Helferlein.#6


----------



## Hunter2006 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Börgerende suche Tipps ???*

warum nur so "kurz" werfen dahinter is noch ne rinne (kommt drauf an wo man genau steht)


----------

